# Soft99 Scratch Clear Wax



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

ot this off ebay for £18
Filler heavy wax/polish

Got swirls on the tailgate of my car where I open and close the boot.
Prima Amigo on a DA with a finishing pad didn't shift it.
SRP with a finishing pad didn't work.
Ultrafine Menz polish on a finishing pad didn't get me happy.
Didn't have the guts to go any more abrasive.

Anyway here is a vid of a 50:50 with the Soft99 on the right and untreated on the left.

Stuff feels like cream.
Worked GENTLY for 1 minute with a MF.
Easy peasy!


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Here's the ad on YouTube


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

So you liked it then, love the colour.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Hufty said:


> So you liked it then, love the colour.


Yes indeed.
Thanks for posting up about this stuff.
Without your input I may never have tried this stuff.
Just amazed it's been about a few years and not much posting on here.

Like I said I was amazed how it outperformed SRP, Prima Amigo and an ultra fine polish used by a random orbital polisher........and that's just with gentle rubbing with a MF by hand.

How are you finding the durability?
Must be more fillers than true polishing correction as it seems 10x easier to use than SRP for swirl removal.

Coated mine with some C2v3.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

It's holding out fine been washed a few times and still helping to conceal that big scratch I've got. I did use the soft 99 qd fukupia which didn't hurt the gloss. 

It's odd nipponshine don't stock it as def market for a good filler, I also bought a ultra waterproof soft 99 wax which had a almost force field like aversion to water. Might be a good winter top up over the scratch stuff.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I bought some not impressed with what it say's it can to so i use it as polish.


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

HEADPHONES said:


> Yes indeed.
> Thanks for posting up about this stuff.
> Without your input I may never have tried this stuff.
> Just amazed it's been about a few years and not much posting on here.
> ...


We do have them in the warehouse but we have not release them. The main reason is we are still in doubt about the application method, the amount to be use plays a significant part in the overall experience. If you can't that right amount it will become a hard to use product. Sure it does have a heavy filler properties which we like when we tested it.

Regarding the water block we have tested it as well we find it as good hydrophobic actions as Fusso coat in certain case maybe have a slight edge in speed on sheeting. But again it is too similar product therefore we decide not to import as it further confuse customers especially the current range is rather confusing to some.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks Jackie, 

I guess it is a business decision at be end of the day but if soft99 make it some people might want to buy it. I agree there are a lot similarities between some of the products especially if you include the liquid versions of mirror shine etc. Happy to share my thoughts on those I have used if it would help others.

:thumb:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

SRP on a finishing pad won't really do anything - should have used a polishing pad atleast. 

My Lexus paint is quite soft and SRP only works on a polishing pad. For the Merc I needed a compounding pad for SRP and that did well.


----------



## liav24 (Oct 28, 2014)

Looks good, for me works like the SRP (applied by hand).
The application methood was a bit weird (spread it with the MF cloth inclouded), they also say you dont need to wipe it off...well you pretty much do! or else there will be leftovers all over the paint.

I can understand if it's better to use with a polisher.


----------



## Stephan (Jul 27, 2012)

Does it fill better then NXT 2.0 and others?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

You need to follow the contours of the scratches as well not apply against the grain so to speak. Sorry not tried not 2.0.


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

Sorry to dug out an old thread.

I am planning on using this tomorrow, I have an audi A3 so hard hard paint.

Would this be best applied using a da with a hard pad or finishing pad?

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## das6dan (Dec 18, 2016)

Love these ads Soft99 do, i reckon the guy doing the application is the one that was on BANZAI


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

Any update on durability on this? Is it worth adding fusso coat on top?


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

__
https://flic.kr/p/22tDKZ5

Re uploaded images/video on Flickr

Longevity was at least a couple months.
Then I started playing with other products.
I must revisit this though


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank you. Did you apply by hand or machine?


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

My friends black car was a real mess and was done by hand after just a quick wash.

The metallic orange is my car and was done with a cheap silverline random orbital sanding machine using an orange menzerner pad.


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

E60525d said:


> Any update on durability on this? Is it worth adding fusso coat on top?


Yes looks an interesting product. Cant find any details on durability. The Soft99 Fusso coat Dark has a claim of 12 months protection, so im thinking as above. Will putting Soft 99 Dark on lock in the fillers to a certain extent and boost protection to 12 months?


----------

